
A quick way to make someone you love happy today - BrunoBernardino
https://makesomeonehappytoday.net
======
gus_massa
Is this your project?

How do you prevent abuse? Like someone sending a bunch of unwanted semi-
anonymous messages.

How do you prevent card fraud? I remember someone that had a small site that
was used by fraudster to test if the cards had been blocked.

